# Photos from KindleBoards San Diego Meetup



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have pictures! More to come. There is quite a spread (mouth currently full of brownie)!



















Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So appropriate that the first photo is of food!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Where did you meet?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to more pics.  Don't forget to take pictures of your kindles.  Have a great time!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Who's who?
deb


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll repeat Deb's question, "Who's who?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


>


Pencepon, Joyce (Escondido town planner who stopped by) and Robyn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> More pics


Joanne, Kathy (yogini) and Roni.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oberon, Medge, Medge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought the first picture was oberon, medge, oberon  

And K1, K2, K2

And in the picture I see Betsy's laptop with her K1 in Oberon next to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Poncepon, Joyce, Robyn, Bob and Sem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You all got a big group!  cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I thought the first picture was oberon, medge, oberon
> 
> And K1, K2, K2
> 
> And in the picture I see Betsy's laptop with her K1 in Oberon next to it.


Yes, we were all Oberons and Medges

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Betsy, you traveled all the way from Virginia to San Diego for a Kindle meet up?
BTW I hope you do get to In N Out before you head back east.....


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great group of people. (12, I think)

Yummy yummy food (brownies to die for).

Lots of good ideas, and chatter.

Think we'll make it an annual event every time Betsy and her hubby come to San Diego.

9 Oberons, 1 Medge, 1 Amazon............1 soon to be Kindle owner (not counting the extra covers everybody came with)

....and no rain


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I recognized Betsy's netbook & Oberon right away.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I need the picture of you all looking like you are having fun and not looking like you are at a board meeting! LOL. Any pics of people with food? Reading a kindle? Please....?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of food did you have?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures and looks & sounds like everyone had a good time.  How about a recipe for those brownies?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing this meet.
And hopefully you will schedule another one soon so that you can keep the spirit going.

Yay.


Just sayin....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Leslie, didn't you see Susan (sem) here with all her covers, and a Kindle being read in the background by Susan's friend whose name I've forgotten 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Great pictures and looks & sounds like everyone had a good time. How about a recipe for those brownies?


I want the recipes for both the brownies and the baked beans, if pencepon's husband will give up the recipe!!!! I could have eaten nothing but brownies and beans...but I did eat some salad and some fruit and some apple slices, very healthy!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The whole group, taken by Robyn's husband Bob.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The whole group, taken by Robyn's husband Bob.


OK, maybe I am just confused... are we missing the names?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are names in earlier pics, Meredith.

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are names in earlier pics, Meredith.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I just had to see what a meet-up was like because we have ours coming up in March and I want to do lots of pics.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A meet up is "like" whatever you want it to be!  There are no rules.

Except bring Kindles!  

(And, apparently, eat.  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And take pictures.

(Sorry, Ann, I seem to be following you around this morning.  I assure you I'm not a stalker.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

no. . .clearly you're just a slug-a-bed as I was up Waaaaay before you.  

( I left out 'take pictures' because we completely forgot about that last time. . .though we did bring Kindles and eat AND we still had fun!  But, yeah, the rest of the KB world likes to see the pictures!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, but I had breakfast before signing on to KB.    And fed DD, and three cats.  And answered my email.  So there.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

JoAnn, Kathy, Betsy, Corky, Jerri, Pencepon,Robyn, sem, Phyllis  (Roni is missing)

dang, should have practiced putting pictures in here while we were at the meeting


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, I was giving Susan lessons during the meetup! Upload to photobucket, get the link from photobucket, (they provide the img code link), copy the link, post in message. Put width=500 or so in the beginning img tag to resize, like this:


```
[img width=500]
```
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

corky1234 said:


> JoAnn, Kathy, Betsy, Corky, Jerri, Pencepon,Robyn, sem, Phyllis (Roni is missing)


Thanks, Corky, I was falling asleep last night as I was posting...I'm going to copy and paste your list into my photo.

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

What a nice looking group! I sounds like it was  a very nice get-together. So far I have not met anyone near me who has a kindle.
Two people I know have the aps on their I phone. 
Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep showing people your Kindle, Brenda!  You'll convert some people, like Joyce, the city planner that stopped by, has.

Where are you located?

Betsy


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's the bean recipe. The Bush's Baked Beans brand isn't vital to the recipe, but the Van Camp's is — Steve used another brand once, and the result was bad.

And thanks, everybody, for the lovely party, and for arranging the time so that it worked for me! That was so thoughtful.

Steve's Baked Beans

1 large can (3 lbs. +) Van Camp’s Pork & Beans
1 large can (3 lbs. +) Bush’s Baked Beans
1 lb bacon, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced fine or crushed
2 large onions, minced
1 cup brown sugar
1/8 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/8 cup molasses
1/8 cup (or more) yellow mustard
lots of fresh-ground pepper

Drain off as much juice as you can from the Van Camp’s Pork & Beans.

Put all ingredients in a crock pot and cook approximately 6 hours on high, or 10 hours on low.

If the beans seem to be too liquid, take the lid off the pot for the last half hour or so of cooking.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am SO jealous! San Diego is my hometown (born in Escondido), and all you guys to get together and have a good time. Where did you meet? I now live in WA state, but regrettably had to miss the WA meetup. Looks like you all had a good time, and know how important it is to add food to the party.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane, we met at the Escondido library.  Do you still have family in San Diego?  Maybe next time you could arrange to visit!  

Betsy


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Obviously I'm not reading as many posts as I should be.  You met in Escondido and I missed it?!?!?!  Oh, well...maybe next time.  It looks like you had a fun meet-up, and don't even get me started on the food!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

corky1234 said:


> Great group of people. (12, I think)
> 
> Yummy yummy food (brownies to die for).
> 
> ...


Thats great to hear


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jane, we met at the Escondido library. Do you still have family in San Diego? Maybe next time you could arrange to visit!
> 
> Betsy


What a coincidence! The Escondido library is built on the land that used to house an apartment building owned by my grandparents. My parents (89 and 92) still go to their high school reunion! My grandfather owned Rancho La Lomita (when it used to be a real ranch, not a housing development). I spent my young years running through avocado and lemon trees. Kindle is bringing me back such good memories.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Jane,

  What a co-inkydink   I grew up in Seattle and now live in Escondido. Love both places and always said I'd like to live in WA May through Sept. and Escondido the rest of the time. We still have a place at Hoods Canal, so yearly visits soothe the soul.  We're both very lucky to live where we do I think.

Corky


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Corky, yes you do have the best of both worlds. I live near Wenatchee now, and love being back in the orchards.


----------

